# Vexilar



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone here use the Vexilar FL-18 flasher?
I am considering getting one for my Christmas present.  

If so how do you like it? What do you like best about it?
Thanks


----------



## Timbr (Apr 29, 2004)

CK,
I have a fl-18 ultra and I love it, the zoom is a great feature.





Tim


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I have one too. Zoom the bottom 6 ft on the left side while simultaneously seeing the whole water column on the right. Bottom lock. Bright colors. Anti-interference feature. Extreme sensitivity. One must-have accessory is the snap on magnifying cover. Keeps raindrops, snow, etc out. I like the fact that the transducer hangs from a float instead of from an arm attached to the unit because I can move the unit around/closer/farther from the hole. I also use mine in my fiberglass boat. I set the transducer down in a little water on the bottom and shoot right throught the floor. Long battery life between charges, like all day Saturday, Sunday and more.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Country Kat: This ,the Vex Fl-18 , is the one most important ice fishing tool that you can purchase. It has taught me a lot about ice fishing, I used an Fl-8 for years and was very pleased with it. It will come packaged with a DVD for instructions on how to use. Watch it carefully.

The single most important thing is to use the gain sparingly. Adjust the gain so that your lure reflects a green signal. Any action you impart to your line will be immediately reflected in the flasher. If you prefer to jig your bait notice how the red signals react to it. ( this is assuming your on fish ). If you have lots of red and yellow flashes between this means your on fish. If interest is shown but no bites , change your jigging speed , lure size or type. What they are telling you is we are interested but we want something diffrent.

If you have a nearby lake that is overpopulated with jumbo perch I provide on-ice lessons free of charge.  .


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

FREE LESSONS !!!! Your on!!  

Can you put the transducer directly on the ice to get the depth, without drilling a hole?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

You can do it make a little depression in ice with augur add a little water. Newer the ice and clearer the better. To me just as fast to pop hole though.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I just emailed Vexilar and asked them to send me a DVD or video to see if it is something that I can actually use. So far it sounds like I got me a new toy.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the thing i like best about vexilar is that the unit provides me with a "sixth sense". 

once you try ice fishing with one, you are hooked for life, youll never want to ice fish without one again.

im sure they will send you the new dvd. check out the kids crappie fishing. that video would sell a million more vexes if every ice fisherman watched it.

they are easy to learn to fish with right away, but another good thing about vexilars is that the more you understand them, the more you can "see" from them. after a while you will sense even more than "bottom/fish/bait".


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i use a vex fl-8se its AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

not to notch you papa but you don't need to do anything special except put some water on the ice to get depth readings. you can't find fish but can your locate breaks and other structure that will help in locating fish.
bttmline


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have an old FL-8 and it works great. I can only imagine how good the Fl-18's are. You can't go wrong with one.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I wish they weren't so expensive. i would love to just find a cheap fl8 for like 100 or less some time


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The fl-8 is all I need. Heck, I know a bunch of guys(TxTranny, KSUFLASH) who have all the toys, camera too, and I still outfish them...LOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

heck you don't even need the fl8, I do pretty decent without it, you gonna fish the mogadore ice tourney?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If it's not conflicting with Presque Isle, I'll be there man.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you better be there


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive also been perfectly happy with my fl-8se. my Dad has an 18, which we used to take with us when we started hitting other lakes and getting into other species besides the stocked trout. to be honest i tried the zoom mode and didnt really care for it because it seemed so "jumpy" to me. tons of guys love the zoom mode though, from what i read on the net. i LOVE my 8se but also i almost never fish water deeper than 30'. im thinking about getting an S cable for it just to see if i can get more out of my gain (to go "below" the zero setting), not sure yet.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I just got Janns ice fishing flyer and the Vex was in there. I showed the wife and told her I would like to have one for this coming season. She looked at the picture and then the price tag. She raised her head and gave me THE LOOK and then proceded to tell me "It is cheaper to just buy the fish" :frown:

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> She raised her head and gave me THE LOOK and then proceded to tell me "It is cheaper to just buy the fish"


I know that look. They just will never understand, will they?

I use a different tatic. Just pace the living room floor in front of the TV during the "Young and the Restless" mumbling about how you could go ice fishing "if I only had a fl18".
I guarantee you withing 1 week she'll be begging you to go buy the damn thing and go fishing.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good idea, I'll give it a try later today.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

just mention all the frivilous (to us) things SHE buys, and dont take the old "its for the house" excuse!

or tell her that whats important ISNT coming home with a bunch of fish but that its your hobby and your getting one and thats final.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> just mention all the frivilous (to us) things SHE buys, and dont take the old "its for the house" excuse!
> 
> or tell her that whats important ISNT coming home with a bunch of fish but that its your hobby and your getting one and thats final.


I hope you dont have any kids, if you take that advice.  Child support and alimony wont let you get one for a long time.....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

my wife gave me the LOOK 2 years ago when i showed her my vex...AFTER I BOUGHT IT!!! but i am fortunate that she knows GAMES ******** PLAY ARE $$$$$$$>>>LOL!! ICE-ICE-BABY!!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i have the fl8 and the aqua view camera i bought them last year i mostly used the vex i caught more fish with it last year than i did fishing out of my boat im not sure i like the camera its hard to see anything on the screen even with the sun shade up


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the FL8se and an Aqua View. 
Can't wait to use both. The aqua view is a blast if you have clear water. Presque isle is a great place as is Lake Erie. The lake in Canada I have my place at will be exposed this spring! What ever you have it's gonna be fun. The closet in my office is filled with all my ice gear. My wife just laughs and shakes her head. Tried to figure a way to set my hut up but she put her foot down on that one. Being retired helps me get more toys. She'll do anything to get me out of here for a few days.


----------

